# The Winter (not) bite



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

this past weekend i was out on alum both on friday and saturday. air temps were between 33 and 47 during the day. water temps were 42 to 43. mostly sunny days. wind was less than 10ish and blowing from the east friday and from the north on saturday. air pressure was 1017mb and 1020mb respectively. More or less identical days aside from wind direction and air pressure. beautiful weather, but the fishing was crap. 

i had no problems finding them as they were in spots i had been to previously in pretty tremendous schools. they were all between 3 and 10 ft deep.

the bummer was, we couldn't buy a bite. friday was the better of the two days with 6 fish and two keepers, but it was a total skunk on saturday. 

we tightlined minnows on double rigs, threw jigs with artificials, minnows, and artificials with minnows, threw billed cranks and lipless cranks, threw minnows under floats and jigged. tightlining minnows was the most productive of all the tactics we used.

what do you guys do when the crappie have lock jaw on bluebird days in winter?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

That old rhyme about wind from the east, fish bite the least isn't just a kids rhyme. It even slows down the bite on the Maumee River. I used to think it wouldn't affect fast moving water , but it does.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nasty Nates Bloody nose and chartreuse have been a go to for me in those situations, but it sounds like you've already tried something similar. Some days I feel like they are laughing at me!
Good luck getting back on the bite!


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

DeathFromAbove said:


> That old rhyme about wind from the east, fish bite the least isn't just a kids rhyme. It even slows down the bite on the Maumee River. I used to think it wouldn't affect fast moving water , but it does.


for sure, but there are atmospheric considerations with that rhyme that explains why. good enough for general guidelines, but it doesn't cover every condition. do you guys just stay home and don't bother for those days?


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Nasty Nates Bloody nose and chartreuse have been a go to for me in those situations, but it sounds like you've already tried something similar. Some days I feel like they are laughing at me!
> Good luck getting back on the bite!


yeah, downsized baits. changed colors. voodoo prayer over the minnow bucket.

i forgot to mention, the water was super clear too. guessing 3ft or so of visibility. 

i definitely got the impression they were laughing real hard. 

thanks man. boat is winterized now, so the chase will resume on smaller water with a kayak. i expect to be out on similar weather days.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I noticed you didn’t try using crappie nibbles on those jigs or minnows. I don’t leave home without them. Using them can be the difference in the bite. I don’t need minnows anymore. My confidence in my jigs and nibbles pays off good for me.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

chaunc said:


> I noticed you didn’t try using crappie nibbles on those jigs or minnows. I don’t leave home without them. Using them can be the difference in the bite. I don’t need minnows anymore. My confidence in my jigs and nibbles pays off good for me.


so you're stacking nibbles on top of minnows as well. that i have not tried yet. I'll give it a shot on my next outing. thanks!


----------

